# What do you fly(play) today



## Dimlee (Oct 27, 2021)

It would be interesting to know what are the most popular flight simulators among the forum members.

Il2 Sturmovik 1946 is my number one. I stayed with it for years. Started with the 1st edition (or was it demo?) and then it was my "addiction" until 2008. Long pause, coming back around 2013 and on and off since then. Official versions for online and BAT mod pack for offline. Didn't touch it since March but will return when I have more time in 2-3 months.

New Microsoft Flight Simulator is my number 2. Played a few times and will definitely do again. Awesome graphics and attention to detail. Global map...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RedToo (Nov 1, 2021)

No Cliffs of Dover / Tobruk or Wings over Flanders Fields? My two favourites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Nov 1, 2021)

RedToo said:


> No Cliffs of Dover / Tobruk or Wings over Flanders Fields? My two favourites.


Added.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Il2 from start till Dover , lost interest for various reasons. I did have a blast of a time playing with JaVA and Jg54. Carpet bombing with TB-3 in a competative game, is something i remember fondly. A lot of us in those things. Somehow we won. No losses. Never could get the same thrill as with this game. Warthunder just to dim witt around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 7, 2021)

Only played "War thunder" for short time, did not like it's mechanics. Never played World of Warcrafts or anything from above list ... Flyboy or something like this, which was about flying in biplanes, was interesting for me.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 22, 2022)

Still _tinkering_ quite regularly with IL-2 1946 with and without mods.


Wheels


----------

